# pre fab homes



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I looked at a house today that was a pre fab....It was all mesh tape

the tape coat was white but it was hard like durbond then they put a **** knock down over that


----------



## mikegp (May 9, 2013)

Are you talking about a modular home?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

yes...why do they use mesh?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> yes...why do they use mesh?


 Mesh is stronger then paper. So when they hit a pot hole on the road the sheetrock cracks before the seams and butts. LOL. Some manufactureres use mesh others use paper. Either way they will get some stress cracks on the way to the site. i dont do mods much anymore but they are a pain in the ass for sure. nothing like having 10 to 20' butts at the marriage line. The better better built ones sometimes incorparate a wood beam at marriage line. Saves time and callbacks.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> yes...why do they use mesh?


 Probably the same reason they use 2 by 2 framing. A guy worked for me once that learned drywall at a Manufactured Homes assembly line. They would do like 3 a day , tape to texture


----------



## mikegp (May 9, 2013)

Modulars use 2x6 framing. Don't get confused with other forms of construction. They're built stronger than stick built. Marriage lines are annoying though.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I actually use to frame RTM ready to move houses and we framed all exterior walls with 2x6 interior walls were framed with 2x4 walls all structural framing was doubled up.... Regular floor joist were used with blocking every 48" and were staggered.... They are built very solid to reduce service work when shipped to final site..... They were built on top of leveled beams we used a laser level to make the floor level and walls


----------

